# Restauration iPod Touch 2G



## charles_s (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le forum mais n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à ma question. Désolé, donc, si ce sujet a déjà été abordé.

Voilà mon problème.

La semaine dernière, au petit matin, la touche principale de mon iPod ne fonctionne plus, je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi! Je ne sais pas si je me suis endormi dessus, ou quelque chose... Enfin bref, premier problème.

Je le laisse un peu de côté, j'avais d'autres trucs à faire. En attendant, la batterie se décharge entièrement. Je le mets donc en charge, mais au lieu de s'allumer comme d'habitude, il m'affiche une clé usb, une flèche, et le symbole iTunes.
Je branche donc mon iPod à iTunes, qui me demande de restaurer. Ca ne m'enchante pas tellement, mais tant pis. Et le problème est là :
iTunes me fait télécharger la dernière version disponible, je télécharge, puis la restauration débute. Il y a un premier problème de connexion, alors je recommence, et là tout se passe bien. iTunes me dit alors que mon iPod va s'éteindre puis se rallumer, mais là, je retombe de nouveau sur ce message :







Et comme ça indéfiniment...

Auriez-vous une solution à ce problème?

Merci beaucoup et désolé pour le pavé


----------

